# Order Pure DXM Online.



## Dr. Conrad (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey I have read the DXM FAQ and various other educational DXM documents. Most of these sources state that one can legally order pure powdered DXM online from chemical suppliers. However all over their lists are outdated and the companies no longer exist. I was wandering if anyone knew and DXM distributors that willingly sell to individuals?kiss-ass


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 18, 2009)

id like to know when you find out


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 18, 2009)

yea same here go easy though remember only like 600mgs of it like half a half a teaspoon


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://chemroker.com/dextromethorphan.php

Never ordered from them and I think you may have to give them an email to see if they still carry it or if it is still in stock. Enjoy. They don't sell much, just a few of the not so worthwhile RC's. Only one that interests me is Desoxypipradrol which I believe is illegal in the USA right?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jul 18, 2009)

ok, now some one let me know if you order it lol

and while yor at it.....

and vote on this contest:
which contest?


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 18, 2009)

You usually get beet trying to find a good resource.


----------



## MrBaker (Jul 20, 2009)

You can go to wallgreens/CVS and buy (or whatever) gel caps with only DXM inside. 

Just throwin' that out there...


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 20, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> You can go to wallgreens/CVS and buy (or whatever) gel caps with only DXM inside.
> 
> Just throwin' that out there...



He is probably under 18 in real life and loves his cough syrup. State probably just put the age restriction on the stuff where he is (and it is about time).


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Jul 20, 2009)

420ganja420 said:


> He is probably under 18 in real life and loves his cough syrup. State probably just put the age restriction on the stuff where he is (and it is about time).


Ummm I can't even believe how wrong you are. I'm 18 exactly and was looking for a way to just get pure DXM because i HATE cough syrup and dont like all the other binders and shit in the pills either. SO FUCK OFFkiss-ass


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Hey I have read the DXM FAQ and various other educational DXM documents. Most of these sources state that one can legally order pure powdered DXM online from chemical suppliers. However all over their lists are outdated and the companies no longer exist. I was wandering if anyone knew and DXM distributors that willingly sell to individuals?kiss-ass


 can you check out my thread titled need expert advice as to not die?


----------



## MrBaker (Jul 21, 2009)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Ummm I can't even believe how wrong you are. I'm 18 exactly and was looking for a way to just get pure DXM because i HATE cough syrup and dont like all the other binders and shit in the pills either. SO FUCK OFFkiss-ass


Angry. 

Anyway, just go to CVS/Walgreens and get the all DXM gel caps. Then the worst that can happen is that they card you when you buy them.


----------



## Dr. Conrad (Jul 21, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> Angry.
> 
> Anyway, just go to CVS/Walgreens and get the all DXM gel caps. Then the worst that can happen is that they card you when you buy them.


ur not getting it. i hate taking all those pills or caps. i just want pure dxm to make my own 250mg tabs. does anyone know where dxm can be purchased?


----------



## 420ganja420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Do an extraction then.....


----------



## jursch420 (Aug 6, 2009)

gross dxm isnt even real drugs is something that helps u get better when ur sick go ake some dmt or acid or something worth ur time

"hey guys guess what?"
"what?"
"lets take some cough syrup and goto sleep!"
"yeah man that sounds like fun!"


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Aug 6, 2009)

jursch420 said:


> gross dxm isnt even real drugs is something that helps u get better when ur sick go ake some dmt or acid or something worth ur time
> 
> "hey guys guess what?"
> "what?"
> ...


Obviously your not that smart. DXM is the dextrorotatory enantiomer of the methyl ether of levorphanol, as well as a stereo isomer of levomethorphan. Sounds to me like its a real drug. Your right certain drugs will help you at certain times and others will not, like opiates maybe needed when your in a great deal of pain, and different kinds of opiates are engineered to do different things on different parts of the body. All kinds of drugs have been engineered including LSD which was a feat to discover a drug of such great potency. So get off your high horse and do some fucking DRUGS!!!! But only if your comfortable with them, thats the route to a good experience.

Peace


----------



## MariaJUANA555 (Aug 18, 2009)

DXM is a wonderful drug, and definantly worth the time.
But don't drink cough syrup, or take cough meds that have other chemicals in it other than DXM... that could be very dangerous to your body, and it could also make you super sick.


----------



## 420ganja420 (Aug 18, 2009)

jursch420 said:


> gross dxm isnt even real drugs is something that helps u get better when ur sick go ake some dmt or acid or something worth ur time
> 
> "hey guys guess what?"
> "what?"
> ...


Not true at all. DXM is rather strange. Well known to have abuse potential but the thing is, no matter what the release as a replacement cough suppressant, it will be able to be used recreationally. It is also rather potent for something OTC. And as the guy below me says "DXM is the dextrorotatory enantiomer of the methyl ether of levorphanol, as well as a stereo isomer of levomethorphan." 



Mr.KushMan said:


> Obviously your not that smart. DXM is the dextrorotatory enantiomer of the methyl ether of levorphanol, as well as a stereo isomer of levomethorphan. Sounds to me like its a real drug. Your right certain drugs will help you at certain times and others will not, like opiates maybe needed when your in a great deal of pain, and different kinds of opiates are engineered to do different things on different parts of the body. All kinds of drugs have been engineered including LSD which was a feat to discover a drug of such great potency. So get off your high horse and do some fucking DRUGS!!!! But only if your comfortable with them, thats the route to a good experience.
> 
> Peace


Exactly.  I'm not one for DXM/DXO but I would love to have a way to convert it to levorphanol or levomethorphan.



MariaJUANA555 said:


> DXM is a wonderful drug, and definantly worth the time.
> But don't drink cough syrup, or take cough meds that have other chemicals in it other than DXM... that could be very dangerous to your body, and it could also make you super sick.


You are right about that. The times I have taken large doses of DXM, the bad effects always came stronger with the use of unextracted syrups or gel capsuls. But it the experience was much better when extracted and use as a pure powder.

I wonder how a freebase form of dextromethorphan would be. I may as well do some digging.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 18, 2009)

Ive been looking for a while. 
=D Found but cant obtain. =\


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 19, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Ive been looking for a while.
> =D Found but cant obtain. =\


 Well you should just give them an E-mail with your pitch.  Be a cough lollipop maker!


----------



## mindcloud (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree, dxm has some very strange effects. Some people can't stand the taste of syrups or swallowing all those pills so powder in gel caps would be the way to go imo. 

I've heard mention of people using smaller amounts of dxm in order to potentiate the effects of opiates. Has anyone used it in this way before?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Oct 30, 2009)

I know of several vendors. Let me help you out here.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I know of several vendors. Let me help you out here.


 Here goes BREVITY again professing of all his sources.. he is one hooked up man in my opinion!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

AND I DID!! I did. I'm professing them very loosely now! Free to the public thru a PM.


----------



## thehairyllama (Nov 3, 2009)

You dont need that kind of attention. Shit man you know other Legit DXM suppliers? Other than SA(hope you know what that is) HAHA.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

I know OF suppliers.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Open through PM's? Whoa what a HORROR!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

CVS Pharmacy move over... because BREVITY has become my personal one stop for all shop


----------



## DubRules (Nov 5, 2009)

dxm is a wild ride.
it's hard to predict though so it's always a gamble.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 5, 2009)

DubRules said:


> dxm is a wild ride.
> it's hard to predict though so it's always a gamble.


 
A gamble I am not risking to take.

But ketamine can easily penetrate my social barrier


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not sending you doses Endangered. Play the game and play to win why dont you. No shortcuts, no cheats.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm not sending you doses Endangered. Play the game and play to win why dont you. No shortcuts, no cheats.


You can have some extra money in them pockets of your's... don't know what kind of slacks you where but from where I'm standing you can shovel in some HUGO BOSS pants that'll make you look straight pimpin'


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got enough 'extra' money thanks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've got enough 'extra' money thanks.


Well you seem apprehensive due to lacking in the actual product!

...I dont see you possesing half of the stuff you say you explicitly carry...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Ask me what I perhaps carry and I'll give you a yes or no.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ask me what I perhaps carry and I'll give you a yes or no.


A list of 2c's, tryptamines, dissociatives, and cannabinoids buddy!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes. I have a list worth of 2Cs Trypts Dissocias and Cannabinoid agonists.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 20, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> can you check out my thread titled need expert advice as to not die?


Don't do this, thread is unrelated AND retarded.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Don't do this, thread is unrelated AND retarded.


Yeah were just scurvering around different topics, no direct implications!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

AS ALWAYS. Yeh..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Yes. I have a list worth of 2Cs Trypts Dissocias and Cannabinoid agonists*

Don't say what I'll like to hear tell me the bloody truth!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 20, 2009)

I told you I was going to say yes or no to your questions. "the bloody truth" depends on what questions you ask.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I told you I was going to say yes or no to your questions. "the bloody truth" depends on what questions you ask.


Yes and no questions bore the fuck out of me... give me something to work with mang


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 24, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Yes and no questions bore the fuck out of me... give me something to work with mang


Yes and No is all I will allow.


----------



## hazyskeet420 (Jan 10, 2010)

You can extract pure DMX through Robitussin http://www.third-plateau.org/knowledgebase/extract.shtml#acid/base

Though, it may be a lengthy process , haven't tried to myself, but I'm planning on it


----------



## thegreymirror (Feb 2, 2010)

Man, I remember like seven years ago finding and ordering pure powder DXM from offline. That shit was off the chain. I was eating, and dosing people a gram at a time. It's hard to go back to pills or syrup after eating the pure. With the powder you just get pure fucked up with out any of the sick feeling you get from taking an ass load of medicine. 

I think though, since last I was able to order DXM online, laws have been past making it harder to obtain. I remember the last time I tried to look for it online was 4 years ago. And I was able to find a science/chemical site, but they wanted to call to confirm the appropriate use of certain controlled substances. So when they did end up calling, I wasnt able to think on my feet too well, so I just ended up acting like the phone was breaking up. =/

So yea, I think it's time I try another search. If I find anything, I'll post it. And if anyone has any leads, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Haddaway (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, definitely. I am so desperate to find pure DXM online it is not even funny. I would freaking kill for some.. It literally would make me do 10 backflips in a row. Does anyone know if there is even suppliers? Do you really know of suppliers, Brevity?


----------



## thegreymirror (Feb 4, 2010)

Haddaway said:


> Yeah, definitely. I am so desperate to find pure DXM online it is not even funny. I would freaking kill for some.. It literally would make me do 10 backflips in a row. Does anyone know if there is even suppliers? Do you really know of suppliers, Brevity?


Nah, he's full of shit.


----------



## The Next Shakespeare (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha. Slanderous sons of bitches.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 4, 2010)

whoa THERE greymirror... some harsh words toward BREVITY!


----------



## simplefred (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been there. Walgreens is not replacement for great companies like JLF. I loved their Christmas Catalog with a cover of Santa and a big red mushroom. Sigh, I miss you JLF.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 3, 2010)

simplefred said:


> I've been there. Walgreens is not replacement for great companies like JLF. I loved their Christmas Catalog with a cover of Santa and a big red mushroom. Sigh, I miss you JLF.


JLF? 

Oh please bring me up to speed, or up the stream


----------



## simplefred (Mar 5, 2010)

JLF was a lab that specialized in "Poisonous non consumables" like DXM and mushrooms.

You can also wiki it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JLF


----------



## th3fall3n777 (Apr 5, 2010)

JLF was one of the many RC selling websites that started popping up around the end of the 90's. They were awesome and convienant, but one by one they would get shut down. Sometimes it was because they would keep selling RCs that got scheduled (amt for instance), or sometimes they seemed to get raided. But yeah I agree with other people on here; a new distributor would be the shit..eating the OTC forms, yes, even the gel caps really does make you sick in different ways...sometimes not so bad, but sometimes very seriously eeh? Mainly the binders and other inactive chems they use to hide the putrid taste of the dxm chem, or put it into a slow release form, etc. I see this thread has been inactive for awhile, it would be tight if someone who knew someone would post though!


----------



## Viletemptress (Sep 18, 2010)

th3fall3n777 said:


> JLF was one of the many RC selling websites that started popping up around the end of the 90's. They were awesome and convienant, but one by one they would get shut down. Sometimes it was because they would keep selling RCs that got scheduled (amt for instance), or sometimes they seemed to get raided. But yeah I agree with other people on here; a new distributor would be the shit..eating the OTC forms, yes, even the gel caps really does make you sick in different ways...sometimes not so bad, but sometimes very seriously eeh? Mainly the binders and other inactive chems they use to hide the putrid taste of the dxm chem, or put it into a slow release form, etc. I see this thread has been inactive for awhile, it would be tight if someone who knew someone would post though!


I remember JLF and a few other sites Omega Fine Chemicals And LTK Research. 
I have also been looking for a site that sells it again, obviously finding none if I am here! The pure is soo much better than robo, ccc or anything else you can buy otc, and until I find the pure I refuse to take any of those anymore


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a fairly professional source, and well their prices are unbelievable. Although am not a fan of the stuff and won't be ordering.

$20-10g, $85-50g, $485-500g. :O

Peace


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Viletemptress said:


> I remember JLF and a few other sites Omega Fine Chemicals And LTK Research.
> I have also been looking for a site that sells it again, obviously finding none if I am here! The pure is soo much better than robo, ccc or anything else you can buy otc, and until I find the pure I refuse to take any of those anymore


Both those companies ended in a very bad way. Major fines and imprisonment. There are ways to combat that and some vendors have taken the steps to do so. AMT was a very hot chemical, and still is to the underground scene. Only a few still stock it... its like the tryptamine version of mdma.... eye wiggles and everything, but last an outstanding 12 hours! Built for long lasting music festivals


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> I have a fairly professional source, and well their prices are unbelievable. Although am not a fan of the stuff and won't be ordering.
> 
> $20-10g, $85-50g, $485-500g. :O
> 
> Peace


Exactly, why have the raptures of dextro's robo-tripping when you can have Special K... the super nova of dissociatives


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 19, 2010)

it will take you one day to do an extraction.... so dam easy..

heres some pictures of encouragement...


----------



## uncle cid (Feb 10, 2011)

what is the pill called with just dxm and does it have the ability to be turned into powder


----------



## uncle cid (Feb 10, 2011)

what is the pill called at walgreens that has just dxm and is able to be turned into powder


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 10, 2011)

uncle cid said:


> what is the pill called at walgreens that has just dxm and is able to be turned into powder


your talkin about robotussin gels, the red ones. 15mg dxm in each only. yea u can extract from them but its easier to do it from syrup.


----------



## high|hgih (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey brevity I left a message on your profile for the pure dxm lol you got soo much shit for that one post. Anyways I'm more special so pm me the link first xD Then one on your profile is broken it says


----------



## TheMagicsInYou (Feb 22, 2011)

TradeKey.com is an international chemical supplying company. There are a lot of sites online like this one. The thing is you need to be a company. I signed up as a (made up) company and had suppliers give me a descent quote for pure dxm. But never fallowed through with it because most of the suppliers were from other countries. I also thought that they would match my company name with my actual address and find out that its not legit. So im not sure. I tried looking up about the website and couldnt find any reviews even though they have their own trust star system on the site. Anyways if someone tries this and it works. Please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2011)

Bumb wtf you fuccs jus gave up!? Get off your ass then sit back down at tha computer and find tha shit! Wat about ordering frm uk?


----------



## RJS631 (Sep 26, 2011)

for all of you who have a legit dxm vendor deel free to send me a PM


----------



## Unnk (Sep 26, 2011)

lol.... guys just do a freebase extract has to be the easiest ive done by far 

16 oz of syrup comes out to just over a gram of freebase

i try to do big batches only now like if i do it i do 64 oz of syrup at a time and end up with close to 4.5 grams


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 26, 2011)

Unnk said:


> lol.... guys just do a freebase extract has to be the easiest ive done by far
> 
> 16 oz of syrup comes out to just over a gram of freebase
> 
> i try to do big batches only now like if i do it i do 64 oz of syrup at a time and end up with close to 4.5 grams


Can you PM me a link of how I could get this started? I already have a grow and a pf tek going, would love to get this going as well


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude heres a perfect method its waht I use

First of all, go get a bottle of adult robitussin cough syrup(2 bottles  600mg is where you need to be). Get the pills if you can. IF you get the pills, put them in a blender, 40 of them! And then strain through a panty hose, BAM pure dxm hbr.

If you get the syrup just drink the shit.. Its not like you'll be doing it all the time.. Jesus, dxm is dxm. Sounds retarded I know, but its what I've had to do out of laziness.


----------



## Unnk (Sep 27, 2011)

the syrup over years really made me yak thats why i just do a extract its EASY

and taking a gel cap of powder is much more apealing than doing any more syrup ive had my fill of dyes


----------



## ErHu (Nov 1, 2011)

Came across this thread when I was looking for a place to buy from. has 15mg pills, think I'm going to have to try them out. lol


----------



## Daath (Nov 1, 2011)

Please no sources. K, thanks.


----------



## Junior Grow (Aug 30, 2012)

jursch420 said:


> gross dxm isnt even real drugs is something that helps u get better when ur sick go ake some dmt or acid or something worth ur time
> 
> "hey guys guess what?"
> "what?"
> ...


your dumb as dirt.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 30, 2012)

A lotta people say when u overdose on DXM its actually a lot like dmt lol


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 30, 2012)

floridasucks said:


> your talkin about robotussin gels, the red ones. 15mg dxm in each only. yea u can extract from them but its easier to do it from syrup.


Nice mushrooms. Florida doesnt suck either lol


----------



## Joseph Pedulla (Jul 9, 2013)

Many maxims sound good until they are scrutinized. Then they break down. This one is no different. It says, "_We advance society by creating and destroying the norm._" Alex Grey apparently said this. A few problems here. First, if we are always creating and destroying the norm, then that action becomes the norm: creating and destroying. This renders the maxim self-destructive, like the snake eating its tail. Second, no one can be said to have "advanced" except against a fixed standard. I cannot say I am healthier today than I was last week unless I have a standard of good health by which to judge the perceived "progress." If, for example, I believe that good health brings us in the direction of death, then to say, "I am better" would be a very dubious statement. So, to say "We advance society," we must assume we advance it by measuring it against a fixed standard. The standard must not shift or change, or our judgment of progress becomes impossible. There is a very funny scene early on in "Alice in Wonderland" in which the animals all want to have a race. The problem is that when the race starts, they all start running around in their own circles and directions. There is no set finish line determined before the race starts. When all the movement stops and they all come panting back to the Dodo bird, they all ask, "Who has won???" The Dodo thinks for a second and says, "You all have won, and you shall all have prizes!!!" It is perhaps for this lapse in logic that this aviary specimen is extinct. Now, back to our own insanity. To say we advance society, we must advance it against a fixed standard of what society should be. However, if we are constantly "creating and destroying the norm," then there is no fixed standard. We are always changing it. Unless Alex Grey means that creating and destroying become the norm, the statement is senseless. We cannot say we have advanced unless we know the goal. And in all endeavors, the goal must always stand still. 
There is a further problem here, though not one of logic. It is an error in observation. Certain people are very fond of saying that norms are created or set, as though a town crier had gone about chanting to everyone that for the next ten years socks must not be worn in summer. It is truer to say of norms that they are noticed, not that they are created. It is the norm that men pursue women, because if one takes the time to go into the high ways and byways of this world, one will find, the vast majority of the time, men pursuing women. There was no first man who "created" this norm. He and all the others simply found themselves doing this, much as they found themselves looking for shelter and feeling a deep desire to cook chickens and eat them. Norms are norms because they are "normal." And normal here means "whatever it is we do by our own nature." And we no more create our own nature than we create the trees, mountains, and water that make up nature. Let's take firm hold, gentlemen, lest we get dizzy!


----------



## Walter Pang (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear Friends
we are the manufacturer of dxm, the purity is not less than 99%. if anyone need, pls feel free to let me know, my email is [email protected], and we can supply most nootropics, thanks.
best regards
Walter


----------



## Walter Pang (Sep 8, 2014)

Dr. Conrad said:


> Hey I have read the DXM FAQ and various other educational DXM documents. Most of these sources state that one can legally order pure powdered DXM online from chemical suppliers. However all over their lists are outdated and the companies no longer exist. I was wandering if anyone knew and DXM distributors that willingly sell to individuals?kiss-ass


Dear Friend
we are the manufacturer of dxm, the purity is not less than 99%. if you need it, pls feel free to let me know, my email is "[email protected]", and we also can supply most nootropics, thanks.
best regards
Walter


----------



## Walter Pang (Sep 8, 2014)

KaleoXxX said:


> id like to know when you find out


we can supply dxm, the purity is not less than 99%, email: [email protected], thanks


----------



## purplegrower01 (Sep 9, 2014)

I know of a place that sells pure dxm.


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 2, 2014)

KaleoXxX said:


> id like to know when you find out


You should ask you I'll find answers


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 2, 2014)

purplegrower01 said:


> I know of a place that sells pure dxm.


Do you know some teams looking for player's can help address


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 2, 2014)

Brevity said:


> I know of several vendors. Let me help you out here.


You can help scam for real I'm trying to run by my own got it , but I need more head to grow perfect, you know running is a heavy sport at the begin


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

I know some one who can supply pure 99.7% DXM. Pure DXM is much much cleaner than obtaining it from cough medicine. Contact me for details.


----------



## shawn sanchez (Dec 21, 2014)

Walter Pang said:


> we can supply dxm, the purity is not less than 99%, email: [email protected], thanks


Intersted in buying dxm powder


----------



## shawn sanchez (Dec 21, 2014)

afplabs said:


> I know some one who can supply pure 99.7% DXM. Pure DXM is much much cleaner than obtaining it from cough medicine. Contact me for details.


Hey. Interested in buying


----------



## Kervork (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq/dxm_side_effects.shtml


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Dec 29, 2014)

420ganja420 said:


> He is probably under 18 in real life and loves his cough syrup. State probably just put the age restriction on the stuff where he is (and it is about time).





Dr. Conrad said:


> Ummm I can't even believe how wrong you are. I'm 18 exactly and was looking for a way to just get pure DXM because i HATE cough syrup and dont like all the other binders and shit in the pills either. SO FUCK OFFkiss-ass



Extract it yourself..... It's easier than taking a piss.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 31, 2014)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Extract it yourself..... It's easier than taking a piss.


I came to say the same thing..
Btw,a paint can shaker is awesome to have...


----------

